# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  جوال جالكسي اس 2 – Samsung Galaxy S II أفضل هاتف في العالم خلال مؤتمر MWC 2012

## mohamed73

*اعترف “هانكي يون” المسئول التنفيذي لشركة سامسونج الكورية أمس أن شركتهم لا تؤدي بشكل جيد في سوق الأجهزة اللوحية. وأعتبر بعض المحللين أن هذا التقييم صادق جداً من جانب شركة سامسونج المُصنعة. ولكن عندما يتعلق الأمر بالهواتف الذكية فإن الأمر يختلف كلياً. حيث تعتبر شركة سامسونج من أكبر مُصنعي الهواتف الذكية في العالم وقد ذاع صيت الشركة خلال العام الماضي من خلال سلسلة هواتف جلاكسي التي أطلقتها شركة سامسونج ولاقت رواجاً كبيراً في الأوساط العالمية.*  * ومن هذا المنطلق، قامت شركة GSMA المُنظمة للمؤتمر العالمي للموبايل ببرشلونة MWC 2012 بمنح شركة سامسونج  جائزة “أفضل شركة مُصنعة لهذا العام”، ولكن هذا ليس كل شيء حيث حصل جهاز  Samsung Galaxy S II علي جائزة “أفضل هاتف ذكي لهذا العام” حيث باعت شركة سامسونج 20 مليون وحدة من هذا الجهاز في 10 شهور فقط مما جعله واحد من أفضل أجهزة الاندرويد الناجحة التي تم طرحها علي الإطلاق.*  * هذا وقد تعجب بعض المتابعين  للمعرض من حصول هاتف جلاكسي اس 2 الذي تم إطلاقه العام الماضي 2011 علي  جائزة هذا العام وخصوصاً أن هناك شركات كثيرة قد قدمت العديد من التصميمات  المميزة هذا العام في برشلونة مثل HTC و سوني ونوكيا وغيرها. ولكن حكام  المسابقة علقوا علي الأمر بأن هذا الجهاز يُعد ظاهرة في حد ذاته حيث حقق  نجاح هائل في جميع أنحاء العالم والذي فاق كل منافسيه من أجهزة الاندرويد  كما أنه برهن أيضاً علي نضج النظام الإيكولجي.*   *وفيما يلي قائمة الجوائز كاملة: Angry) Birds Rio Rovio) أفضل تطبيق محمول للمستهلكين، WhatsApp) WhatsApp) أفضل تطبيق موبايل شامل، TouchType  – SwiftKey أفضل تطبيق موبايل مبتكر، Google) Google Maps for Android)  أفضل خدمة لمستخدمي المحمول، Samsung Galaxy S II أفضل هاتف ذكي، Samsung  أفضل شركة مُصنعة لهذا العام*   انظرالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]لترى من حصل على جوائز اخرى في مؤتمر برشلونة.

----------


## محمد السيد

فعلا الهاتف يستحق  
شكرا على المتابعه اخى محمد

----------

